# USD/ZAR



## Demiurgo (13 April 2012)

Not for newbies, this one is dangerous, anyway here you are, evening star on 50 ´s fibo.


----------



## Demiurgo (3 May 2012)

This can still continue to fall, but a good time to take profits and look for other asset.


----------



## Demiurgo (12 May 2012)

Well sims we went out at right moment :


----------



## Demiurgo (8 June 2012)

Just I wait and see...maybe...


----------



## Demiurgo (21 June 2012)

Given that markets both Dax and S & P are at a delicate time, a stop is a must, but this is working on.


----------



## Demiurgo (21 June 2012)

closing the candle above the neck line end positions and will assume losses, anyway I ´ll wait till the candle is closed.


----------

